# Pressemeldungen von Exori



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2005)

Soeben haben mich 2 Pressemeldungen von Exori erreicht, die ich gerne hier weitergebe:

*Neuer Karpfen-Weltrekord: * 
„Der Narbige“ von Greys-Rute dingfest gemacht!

Im See „Paquier des Graviers“, einem Karpfengewässer besonderer Güte in Frankreich, wurde jetzt ein neuer Weltrekord aufgestellt. Der englische Angler Nick Massey landete einen Spiegelkarpfen von 83 englischen Pfund (über 75 deutsche Pfund).
Der Fisch war bereits bekannt und als „der Narbige“ (Scarred Fish) schnell identifiziert. Und welch ein Glück: Es war der erste Karpfen, den Nick Massey in Frankreich überhaupt fangen konnte.
Interessant ist zu bemerken, dass der Drill nach nur 30 Minuten bereits dem Ende entgegen ging. Als besonders wirkungsvolle Hilfe zeigte sich dabei die GREYS Karpfenrute X-Flite (12 ft., 3 lbs). 

*EFTTEX – Preis für EXORI*
Auf der bedeutendsten Angelgeräteschau der Welt, der EFTTEX 2005, wurden die „Majestic“-Fliegenruten der Firma EXORI mit dem „Runner Up Best New Rod“-Award ausgezeichnet.
Große Ehre für die Firma mit dem Stammsitz an der Weser in Weyhe; zumal die neuen 9teiligen Fliegenruten damit vor den Produkten bekannter Mitbewerber eingestuft wurden. Im Hintertreffen unter anderem: die „Angel“ Smuggler-Ruten von Hardy, die „Gordon Range“ von Sharpes of Aberdeen sowie Ruten von Loomis und Guideline.
Das innovative EXORI-Konzept der kurz geteilten 9teiligen „Majestic“-Fliegenruten überzeugte die Jury, bestehend aus unabhängigen und langjährigen Fachleuten, sowie der Fachpresse. 
Die ausgezeichnete Serie besteht aus drei Ruten; allesamt 9 ft. lang (270 cm) für die Schnurklassen 5, 6 und 7. Die mittelschnelle, harmonische Aktion und die sehr gute Verarbeitung (inklusive Alu-Transportrohr) haben auch bei deutschen Fliegenfischern bereits großen Anklang gefunden.


----------



## HFC (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldungen von Exori*

Als besonders wirkungsvolle Hilfe zeigte sich dabei die GREYS Karpfenrute X-Flite (12 ft., 3 lbs). 


Natürlich war dem Angler der Fang nuuuuuuuuuuuuur möglich weil er genau diese Rute hatte!!!!


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldungen von Exori*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Fisch war bereits bekannt und als „der Narbige“ (Scarred Fish) schnell identifiziert. Und welch ein Glück: Es war der erste Karpfen, den Nick Massey in Frankreich überhaupt fangen konnte.
> Interessant ist zu bemerken, dass der Drill nach *nur 30 Minuten* bereits dem Ende entgegen ging. A



|supergri|supergri|supergri
der "Narbige" wußte wohl schon nach (ca) 27 mal Zurücksetzen in seinem Leben das es schneller geht wenn er sich mal eben rankurbeln läßt....  |supergri  :m   |muahah:


----------



## Marcel1409 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldungen von Exori*

Beste Firma der Welt, hab ich schon immer gesagt...


----------



## Sailfisch (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldungen von Exori*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Beste Firma der Welt, hab ich schon immer gesagt...



Ironie ist gesondert zu kennzeichnen! :m 
Oder meinst Du das etwa ernst?  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat


----------



## STICHLING (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldungen von Exori*

30 Minuten  

Mit meiner Grey 12,6 ft , 3 lbs hätte ich bestimmt nur 15 min gebraucht.  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Aitor (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldungen von Exori*

klar das der fänger für diese aussage und die rein zufällige erwähnung der Rutenmarke von Greys bestimmt das eine oder andere lukrative feedback bekommt.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldungen von Exori*

Was Ihr für Probleme habt)
Dass eine (wahrscheinlich egal welche) Firma gerne veröffentlicht wenn mit ihrem Gerät ein solcher Fisch gefangen wurde ist doch klar.

Was wolllt Ihr hiermit nun ausdrücken??

Sollen wir solche Pressemeldungen also in Euren Augen nicht mehr veröffentlichen??

Dann hätten wir aber ne Menge zu editieren, denkt nur mal an die vielen Fangmeldungen, die unter anderem auch von Guides, Anlagenbetreibern, Kutterkäptn`s etc. eingesandt werden.


----------



## Anglerfreunde (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldungen von Exori*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> |supergri|supergri|supergri
> der "Narbige" wußte wohl schon nach (ca) 27 mal Zurücksetzen in seinem Leben das es schneller geht wenn er sich mal eben rankurbeln läßt.... |supergri :m |muahah:


 

.....dann wäre der Weltrekord aber schon 27 mit diesem Karpfen aufgestellt #q 


ich gönne dem Angler den Erfolg :m


----------



## Pilkman (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldungen von Exori*



			
				Anglerfreunde schrieb:
			
		

> .....dann wäre der Weltrekord aber schon 27 mit diesem Karpfen aufgestellt #q ...



Falsch, der Fisch wurde vorher zwar schon mehrmals gefangen, hatte aber bei diesen Gelegenheiten noch nicht das Gewicht erreicht, dass es für den neuen Weltrekord gebraucht hätte. Sprich schwerer zu sein als der alte (offizielle) Weltrekord aus dem Raduta.

Ansonsten: Völlig übliche Meldung, wenn es um Rekordfische geht. Davon abgesehen ist die X-Flite von Greys wirklich eine sehr schöne Rute, da gibt es keine Abstriche.


----------



## nikmark (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldungen von Exori*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollen wir solche Pressemeldungen also in Euren Augen nicht mehr veröffentlichen??



Doch, auf jeden Fall  #6 

Nikmark


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldungen von Exori*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Im See „Paquier des Graviers“, einem Karpfengewässer besonderer Güte in Frankreich, wurde jetzt ein neuer Weltrekord aufgestellt. Der englische Angler ...


Sind das nicht diese aufgebauschten Karpfenseen für die Engländer die in ihrem Eng-Land keinen ordentlichen Angelplatz mehr finden? 
Also wenn ich mir dann so andere Gewässer "besonderer Güte" vorstelle ... jedenfalls würde ich das "besonders" dann eher in die andere Richtung werten  #c


----------



## Honeyball (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldungen von Exori*

Gibt's schon ein Foto von dem "Narbigen" ???


----------



## Pilkman (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldungen von Exori*

@ Angeldet & Honeyball

Das AB war schon immer etwas fixer...   ... da gab´s die Meldung schon Anfang Juni... den entsprechenden Thread und ein wenig Infos drumrum findet ihr hier...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=53811


----------



## Honeyball (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldungen von Exori*



			
				Anglerfreunde schrieb:
			
		

> .....dann wäre der Weltrekord aber schon 27 mit diesem Karpfen aufgestellt #q
> 
> 
> ich gönne dem Angler den Erfolg :m



Und nach erfolgreichem Googlen kann ich Dir sagen, dass er tatsächlich schon mal gefangen wurde, letztes Jahr im zarten Kampfgewicht von nur 72 Pfund (schaust Du hier !!!)


----------



## Pilkman (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldungen von Exori*

Schau mal einer guck... Frank Warwick war auch schon an dem besagten Pool in Franzenland... :m





Quelle: lukemoffat.com


----------



## Robster (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldungen von Exori*

Den gleichen Karpfen 20 oder 30 mal zu fangen und wieder zurück zu setzen hat schon etwas ekelhaftes. Ich könnte auf so einen Fisch nicht stolz sein, die Kreatur tut mit leid.#d #d #d #d |kopfkrat


----------



## arno (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldungen von Exori*



			
				Robster schrieb:
			
		

> Den gleichen Karpfen 20 oder 30 mal zu fangen und wieder zurück zu setzen hat schon etwas ekelhaftes. Ich könnte auf so einen Fisch nicht stolz sein, die Kreatur tut mit leid.#d #d #d #d |kopfkrat



Die sind doch alle schon abgerichtet!


----------



## Robster (1. August 2005)

*AW: Pressemeldungen von Exori*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Die sind doch alle schon abgerichtet!


 
Achso, dachte schon das hätte was mit Angeln zu tun..........|kopfkrat


----------

